# Is a nose whistle normal?



## buster2369 (Oct 24, 2011)

I got my rabbit a little over a month ago from someone who didn't want him anymore. It is my first rabbit so I am not sure if a nose whistle is normal or not. He has been doing it since I got him. He only does it when he is relaxed/being petted. This past week he has been sneezing occasionally, maybe once or two times a day. I just figured it was the dusty blanket he was sitting on, so I cleaned it and he is still sneezing. He does not appear sick, his eyes/ears/ nose look and feel normal so I don't think he is sick. Can a rabbit just happen to have a nose whistle? 

Thanks for your input


----------



## Watermelons (Oct 24, 2011)

Whistling is typically an upper airway thing (so nasopharynx oropharynx (nose/mouth))
Is there any discharge from his nose? eyes? Bubbling? Is he eating and drinking okay and are you getting adequate poops and pees? Do his eyes look bright? does this sound happen at all while hes alert or running around?

Its most likely that as hes relaxing the soft tissues in his airway are relaxing and creating a noise. (similar to people snoring)


----------



## buster2369 (Oct 24, 2011)

He only does it when he is relaxed, I have never heard it when he was playing... so maybe it is a snore. His eyes are normal, no discharge, ears are fine (except he has a scab in one of his ears from when his nails were long and he was itchy) He eats and drinks well, and his poops/pees look normal, he also gets PLENTY of exercise! Always running around, I can't keep up with him  If I bring him to the vet soon, ill ask. I don't know if he is allergic to his hay or litter? Maybe he is just a snorer? I'm just glad his "snore" is cute and doesn't sound like human snoring


----------

